# Can You Be Talked Into a Makarov?



## Pharley (Apr 11, 2004)

Picked up an East German Makarov a few months ago for about $165. In my opinion, this was a steal. Bore was perfect, with some minor bluing from holster wear. The Bulgarian Maks can be had for $149, unissued/unfired with mags and cleaning kit. The Russian go for $250, but the Bulgarian is just as good.

Although I usually carry one of my Glocks, the Makarov is one of the best values out there. Built like a tank, and parts are actually easy to buy. JHP ammo goes for $6 a box (Barnaul).

http://www.makarov.com/guns/0564.htm

For the $$, the gun cant be beat. Once you buy one, you will fall in love.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Sometimes price doesnt dicitate quality. I have a Raven .25 that I really like. I paid $60. for it. I also know other people that had those Ravens & they were worth $10., go figure.


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

165 for East German makarov is a great buy. I for one think they are great handguns for the money. mine has never let me down. what year EG did you get?


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

I have talked with several folks that love their Maks. I know what H2O Mellon is saying about those "cheap" little Ravens. I have had mine for over 20 years with no problems at all. I have several small handguns that did not cost very much and turned out to be very reliable.


----------



## Pharley (Apr 11, 2004)

Mine is a '61 E. German Mak.
When I bought it, the feed ramp had not been polished, and there were a few very very tiny marks on the ramp. I'm guessing the owner had a lot of rounds hanging up on the ramp, and never polished it. Polished that sucker up so the small grooves were buffed out, put a 19# recoil spring in, and it shoots like a champ. Notta problem.

I know what you mean about Raven, Bryco-Jennings, etc.....Cheapest is not always best.
But that is my point of this post, cheaper is a steal here. The Mak is built like a tank, and is proven through decades of use. It is a heckuva buy at $150, looks good, shoots good, and cleans up easy.


----------



## APD1088 (Apr 14, 2004)

I have sold many Makarovs especially since the CCW law went into effect. A few guys have bought 2 of them so that their wives carry them. They are great little pistols for very reasonable money. The ammo used to be hard to come by, but since the USSR is gone, Russia makes good ammo for these very inexpensively (Silver Bear, Brown Bear, Wolf).


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

is $150 the going price? or does it tend to go up/down? I was talkgint o dad abotu these and he said the are a very dependable little gun.


----------



## Pharley (Apr 11, 2004)

Go up to $150, down to $139. They are currently being offered on sale from a few sites....

http://www.militarygunsupply.com/shop/category.asp?catid=FIREARM 

Here is a dealer in Ohio, down near Cincinnatti....if you go there, you dont have to pay shipping and transfer fees....AIM is also a top notch dealer, and they have ammo by the box or case.
http://www.aimsurplus.com/acatalog/Like_New_Bulgarian_Makarov.html 

THIS IS MY NEXT PURCHASE.....
http://www.aimsurplus.com/acatalog/CZ52_7_62x25_Pistol.html 

Good luck finding a Mak, they are a sweet little gun.
Rob

By the way, if you are thinking of buying a Mak, or even considering it, here are a few info places to read....

http://www.bobtuley.com/makarov/ 

http://www.makarov.com/tech/assembly_print.html 

And this is a site all about Maks, if you do a search you can find anything out about the gun. The site is like this one, everyone posts to help each other.
http://www.gunboards.com/forums/forum.asp?FORUM_ID=3 

Good Luck


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

My wife just got me a Mak for Christmas! It is a Bulgarian Mak and she got it at Vances here in C-bus for 149. It's in great shape! I put 100 rds through it without one single glitch. The thing just works. I like that it my guns!

I got wolfe ammo at Cabelas in Wheeling for 6.49 per 50. Not bad, considering Vances had a brand for 13 a box. WOW!


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

crankus_maximus said:


> My wife just got me a Mak for Christmas! It is a Bulgarian Mak and she got it at Vances here in C-bus for 149. It's in great shape! I put 100 rds through it without one single glitch. The thing just works. I like that it my guns!
> 
> I got wolfe ammo at Cabelas in Wheeling for 6.49 per 50. Not bad, considering Vances had a brand for 13 a box. WOW!



crankus_maximus, a makarov is a great gun for the money. just make sure you keep the firing pin and channel clean. you should take sometime to read over this link. http://makarov.com/makfaq.html


----------



## Pharley (Apr 11, 2004)

This is also some good reading on the Mak:

Mak


----------



## Pharley (Apr 11, 2004)

Got a new Mak Sunday.
Bulgarian, almost flawless comsemtically, great shooter. Got it in a trade.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

You lucky dog. I saw a bunch at the gun show on Saturday. I would have loved to gotten one.


----------



## Pharley (Apr 11, 2004)

(1/2 post deleted, check PM cranck.)

I was going to buy another this week, but am holding off for a Smith and Wesson model 66 revolver. Hmmm, decisions decisions.
Rob


----------

